# Beware of Scammers!



## Technical advisor (Nov 2, 2016)

To all Lyft drivers, beware!!

Over the last couple weeks (maybe longer), there have been Scam artist requesting a ride usually with an X type vehicle but also non X type.
They immediately cancel the ride request. Within a minute (they call quickly while they still have the generated phone number, used to call the driver), you'll receive a call from a person saying they work for Lyft and they need to verify your information. They also may say they're with the Fraud department and need to verify your information.
They are very pushy and rude rushing you. That's part of their tactic to catch you off guard by talking fast with a sense of urgency in their voice. They're also doing this late at night (usually after 10:30pm) when they know drivers are a little tired and their usual mental reflexes aren't at their best. It's even worse for new or casual Lyft drivers that aren't real familiar with Lyft processes and procedures.

The call goes something like this;
Hello, I'm calling from Lyft Fraud department and we believe your account has been compromised. Please give us your phone number and let us know the Lyft code that was just text to you. They also ask for your drivers license.
They also may call saying they need to verify your account and rush you by saying I have many drivers to call tonight and I need to get home to my children.
They get your number, code and drivers license.
Now, they have access to your account, change your pay options and download all your earnings to their bank account. Now, all your money is gone.
They have stolen identities that they've used to open bank accounts, put the money in there, withdraw it and open another. They continue doing this over and over with stolen identities, most likely from the information you've provided. So you also need to check if your credit has been run or bank accounts opened in your name. There are companies that can monitor, find this information and notify you of any activity related to your personal information.
Go online and check the different companies available.
It has been reported in the Pittsburgh area but may be nationwide.
Never, give your information to any caller saying they are from Lyft!! Lyft will never call you and ask for information. They will notify people via messages but will not ask for personal information related to your account.
If you receive one of these calls, hang up and report immediately to Lyft support.
No company should ever call you and ask for your personal information. If they do, they are scammers. Never give out anything! No phone numbers, no addresses, no birthdate and definitively never your social security or the last 4.
These scammers are contacting people disguising themselves as employees and pressure quick responses usually by being very aggressive and threatening closure of your accounts.
Report any callers of these types to Lyft or any other company representing themselves as employees and asking for your personal information.
They are always finding new ways to scam the public. Shut these people down! Never give your information, not even your name to anyone calling you asking for personal information. Companies will send you mail, email or text messages (if you've verified this method of contact). They will ask you to contact them regarding your account. They won't be asking for specific information, only that you call them.
Setup alerts in your bank account to notify you of any activity. This is your first line of defense to know if it's your transaction or someone is trying to access your account. Check your emails! Turn on email notifications on your cell phone so that you may see every email sent to you. You'll be able to act immediately if you receive something from your bank or vendor that there's activity on your account or if a password has been changed.
Verify the phone numbers or emails, by contacting the place you do business. You should already have a phone number or email for them. If it's not the same, treat this as a red flag!
They can also disguise the email address by associating it with a name. For example, you'll receive an email and the name displayed may be "Lyft Support". Click on the senders name and confirm it's going to an email At Lyft. Or whatever company you're dealing with.
Beware and always be suspicious of anyone asking for your information when they contact you. Companies don't do this, they will ask that you contact them.
Read more on current scams and scam techniques on the web to educate yourself from these scammers and shut them down!
Protect your money, your accounts and most importantly, your identity.
Contact Lyft for more details, I hope that they do a broadcast, alerting all their drivers! I also hope they put a more secure system in place to prevent such easy access to a person's account.

Thank you,
PHD of Computer Science ( sister of a Lyft driver).

P.s. This has happened to my sister twice. She called me after the first call and told me what happened. She gave her info. I told her to immediately contact Lyft support since I knew she had been scammed. She was. They took all her earnings and transferred them into another account. Lyft took quick action and she was able to get her money back. She was contacted again last night at around 11:00pm, with someone identifying themselves as Lyft Fraud department and asked for her phone number. She told them she wouldn't give it to them and they told her if she didn't, they were going to immediately close down her account (using the strong arm threat tactic). She said go ahead and hung up. I wouldn't suggest getting into any conversations with these people. Hang up immediately. Nothing you say will stop them and now you're frustrated and nervous. Not a good state of mind to be in while you're driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tell them you are driving and it is in safe to talk. Request a phone number to call them back. Contact your company.


----------



## Technical advisor (Nov 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them you are driving and it is in safe to talk. Request a phone number to call them back. Contact your company.


The thread contains all this information. I want to warn drivers since this is happening every night, in the Pittsburgh area.
Thanks for your response!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Call your phone & ask for your phone number "to verify"

...yup yup, not at all suspicious.


These scammers' audacity is kinda impressive


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

A little to late. I got scammed on Oct 24. Nothing taking out so far because all I had was $24. LOL but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

If i receive a call from a person saying they work for Lyft i'd not let the otherside speak.. I've things to say


----------



## Technical advisor (Nov 2, 2016)

bigdog305 said:


> A little to late. I got scammed on Oct 24. Nothing taking out so far because all I had was $24. LOL but thanks for the heads up.


Do you live in Pittsburgh?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

It's been reported in Boston as well.


----------



## bigdog305 (Sep 7, 2016)

Technical advisor said:


> Do you live in Pittsburgh?


Miami, Florida


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

We got a notice about this from Lyft but I haven't heard of it actually happening in Detroit yet. But obviously lyft is taking this seriously.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

My buddy actually got called more than once and the second time recorded it to give to Lyft. the scammer was incredibly dumb when challenged, if you're gonna steal don't be lazy! Go Ocean's 11 on that crap.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Just happened to me this morning on Uber ,they want it to put $200 power bonus into my instant pay, asking me to enter a account number into the instant pay account. At that point I knew it was a scam.They did get my phone number and sent me a text simply saying Uber. I'm in San Diego. I texted Uber with the attached request it came from so maybe they can pinpoint the account which generated the fraudulent caller/pretend pax.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> Just happened to me this morning on Uber ,they want it to put $200 power bonus into my instant pay, asking me to enter a account number into the instant pay account. At that point I knew it was a scam.They did get my phone number and sent me a text simply saying Uber. I'm in San Diego. I texted Uber with the attached request it came from so maybe they can pinpoint the account which generated the fraudulent caller/pretend pax.


I think that might be real lol

I wasn't sure and ignored it just in case


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't answer my phone unless it's a call from my contacts list. If a pax calls, too bad. I'll either find them on my own or lose out on $3. Big deal.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Technical advisor said:


> To all Lyft drivers, beware!!
> 
> Over the last couple weeks (maybe longer), there have been Scam artist requesting a ride usually with an X type vehicle but also non X type.
> They immediately cancel the ride request. Within a minute (they call quickly while they still have the generated phone number, used to call the driver), you'll receive a call from a person saying they work for Lyft and they need to verify your information. They also may say they're with the Fraud department and need to verify your information.
> ...


Why type of a moron would scam a Lyft driver? We're some of the poorest people around.

#LessThanMinimumWageEarnings


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them you are driving and it is in safe to talk. Request a phone number to call them back. Contact your company.


Thank you Technical advisor I haven't had this happened and usually I won't answer the pax calls if either them or I cancelled the trip, but I'll keep an eye for it just in case.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Why type of a moron would scam a Lyft driver? We're some of the poorest people around.
> 
> #LessThanMinimumWageEarnings


Because it's just too easy to scam us out of a few hundred bucks...


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd laugh and hang up. People actually fall for this? One thing I've learned about Lyft they're not calling YOU for anything, its email or figure it out yourself. Plus anyone _really _from Lyft would already have this info anyway.

I'm not the smartest guy in the world but this is common sense.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I had this exact same thing happen at almost the exact same time. I'm in the SF market. I figured it was a scam based on the guys name being Jim Alan. This nmuthaFukka sounding like a brotha but with a white name...TF? and lord knows there aren't any brothas working in Lyft corporate. Have you seen the people walking outa that office?! It be Looking like a jar of mayonnaise up in that mothaFukka!


----------

